# Help: need starter kit to quit smoking



## Tahir Sema (18/2/18)

Hi. I need help on which starter kit to get to quit smoking (so many options and things to consider). I made the mistake of buying a Twisp about a year ago, it never worked properly or satisfied my craving. Given that I already spent money on the Twisp I wouldn’t mind buying a slightly used vapor device from the community.


----------



## Silver (18/2/18)

Hi @Tahir Sema 
Welcome to the forum and wishing you all the best from here
Great that you asking for advice and i am sure you will benefit from this

I am a bit out of touch with the current starter kits available.

But perhaps some questions for you that would help us to advise you further:

What Twisp device did you get amd what did you like about it or dislike ? Am talking about the vape itself

Do you want a big air big power intense vape or a milder vape?

Are you keen to get into coil rebuilding or do you want to just buy commercially available coil heads?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir Sema (18/2/18)

Thanks for the quick response. I bought the Twisp Edge X. My biggest concerns with it are; it produces too little vape, the battery heats up after a few pulls and the taste is very weak. I wouldn’t mind a mid range vape, I am not after major clouds. For now I would buy coils but would like to build my own coils in the future as I understand it’s cheaper to build. 



Silver said:


> Hi @Tahir Sema
> Welcome to the forum and wishing you all the best from here
> Great that you asking for advice and i am sure you will benefit from this
> 
> ...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/2/18)

If you were/are a hookah user, probabilities are high that you would prefer DTL (direct to lung) vaping. If not, probably MTL (mouth to lung). Different devices for those two styles of vaping required. 
Would, for a start, you prefer using commercial coil units or build your own coils and do your own wicking?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tahir Sema (18/2/18)

Thanks for the info. I smoke cigarettes so probably MTL. I do not have wicking, so I guess for a start I would perhaps need to use commercial coil units?



Andre said:


> If you were/are a hookah user, probabilities are high that you would prefer DTL (direct to lung) vaping. If not, probably MTL (mouth to lung). Different devices for those two styles of vaping required.
> Would, for a start, you prefer using commercial coil units or build your own coils and do your own wicking?


----------



## Silver (18/2/18)

Hi @Tahir Sema 

An option could be to check out the Innokin Endura from The Vape Guy
http://vapeguy.co.za/starter-kits/innokin-endura-T20-starter-kit

I haven't tried it myself but several folk like it a lot. Maybe that can be your commercial coil mouth to lung device. I would imagine it is going to provide more of a vape than the Twisp edge.

And then you can go for another mod and a rebuildable device to experiment with coil building etc.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (18/2/18)

The option suggested by @Silver above is good, @Tahir Sema.

Personally I like the Tarot Nano Kit with the ceramic coil units. Shop around for better prices.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (18/2/18)

@Tahir Sema , maybe have a look at the Pico as well, I used that. It will depend on the profile you prefer that will influence your choice but I think it is a great little device to start on, and with removable battery or in mod charging you won't run out of power too soon. 

Many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Tahir Sema said:


> Hi. I need help on which starter kit to get to quit smoking (so many options and things to consider). I made the mistake of buying a Twisp about a year ago, it never worked properly or satisfied my craving. Given that I already spent money on the Twisp I wouldn’t mind buying a slightly used vapor device from the community.


If you smoke a lot the twisp cue is also a good option.it seem to work for long term smokers with good results.
Then Someone needs to tag you in to @BumbleBee to check out his bargain bin he had a few Pico's for sale. And can also help with upgrades
And @Hooked got a pod system that use nic salts and with good reviews also I think its the one @Silver mentioned 

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (18/2/18)

Tahir Sema said:


> Thanks for the info. I smoke cigarettes so probably MTL. I do not have wicking, so I guess for a start I would perhaps need to use commercial coil units?


Hi @Tahir Sema, I can understand your skepticism on doing a Twisp again but the Cue device @Resistance mentioned is my recommendation as well. 

Ease of use and similarity to the experience of actual cigarette smoking is its main selling point. No filling or coils to worry about just replace the pod and vape away. The average smoker will use a pod approximately every two days so total cost of use is about R25 per day. Total initial investment is about R400 bucks which in the vaping world is small change. This will include three pods (Tobacco, menthol Tobacco and a fruity cherry flavor) so no pods required for the first six days either.

However, we all differ in vaping expectations but this option would be a good starting point, see if you can get a test run at a Twisp kiosk. They are found in most shopping centers.

Welcome, good luck and keep us posted on your progress.

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Hi @Tahir Sema, I can understand your skepticism on doing a Twisp again but the Cue device @Resistance mentioned is my recommendation as well.
> 
> Ease of use and similarity to the experience of actual cigarette smoking is its main selling point. No filling or coils to worry about just replace the pod and vape away. The average smoker will use a pod approximately every two days so total cost of use is about R25 per day. Total initial investment is about R400 bucks which in the vaping world is small change. This will include three pods (Tobacco, menthol Tobacco and a fruity cherry flavor) so no pods required for the first six days either.
> 
> ...


More Mnr @Raindance welcome back.they have got the new revised pods in circulation aswell have not seen it yet but got written confirmation
And then he need a backup device so I thought of a pico

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (18/2/18)

Resistance said:


> More Mnr @Raindance welcome back.they have got the new revised pods in circulation aswell have not seen it yet but got written confirmation
> And then he need a backup device so I thought of a pico
> 
> Resistance is futile


Yip, @Resistance, received a PM from @Mic Lazzari. The Pico is also an awesome device and would be my second "advanced" option. I see some available here at bargain prices, if not all scooped up yet.

I just noticed that a soft introduction into vaping with a easy device is sometimes better than scaring off people by introducing them to VW, TC, RTA, ... lingo straight away. We are used to this language but it must be outright scary for someone just entering the scene.

As for my absence, brought work home for the weekend. Planning a big project and still finding myself in the woods of confusion on it. Klapping my Reo (with 6mg MTL setup) met die kop stukkent to find my footing on what needs doing. (Capie language, not everyone will get it.)

Cheers

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Raindance said:


> Yip, @Resistance, received a PM from @Mic Lazzari. The Pico is also an awesome device and would be my second "advanced" option. I see some available here at bargain prices, if not all scooped up yet.
> 
> I just noticed that a soft introduction into vaping with a easy device is sometimes better than scaring off people by introducing them to VW, TC, RTA, ... lingo straight away. We are used to this language but it must be outright scary for someone just entering the scene.
> 
> ...


Take a break that head needs to last till the end of the year.we still need good advice and some jokes on here

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (18/2/18)

Tahir Sema said:


> Thanks for the quick response. I bought the Twisp Edge X. My biggest concerns with it are; it produces too little vape, the battery heats up after a few pulls and the taste is very weak. I wouldn’t mind a mid range vape, I am not after major clouds. For now I would buy coils but would like to build my own coils in the future as I understand it’s cheaper to build.




@Tahir Sema
I was a 60 a day smoker (Rothmans Red towards the end) so when I first started vaping I needed a driptip (the mouthpiece) with a tight draw to simulate smoking, as well as a high nicotine juice (started on 18mg and have been working my way down).
The power (watts) at which you vape also affects the overall vape experience. I see that the Twisp Edge X has a very basic power adjustment:
"3 = low, 4 = medium, 5 = high"

So, the main factors for me were
1. Nicotine content of the juice
2. The size of the hole (internal diameter - ID) in the driptip (the larger it is, the more airy the vape)
3. Wattage (power) - the higher the watts, the more intense the vape, BUT only up to a certain point. If the power is too high you can burn the coil VERY easily so always start low and work your way up slowly.

While the Eleaf Pico kit is a great setup to vape DTL/DL (direct to lung) , it did not initially work for me because I needed a MTL (mouth to lung) type draw (like a cigarette). However, the Pico was the next step on my vaping journey, but I first needed to adapt to the change in the way I was vaping (from MTL to DL).

Once you have decided on the factors above, I think it would be easier to give better advice.
.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (18/2/18)

Resistance said:


> If you smoke a lot the twisp cue is also a good option.it seem to work for long term smokers with good results.
> Then Someone needs to tag you in to @BumbleBee to check out his bargain bin he had a few Pico's for sale. And can also help with upgrades
> And @Hooked got a pod system that use nic salts and with good reviews also I think its the one @Silver mentioned
> 
> Resistance is futile



@Resistance Silver mentioned the Innokin Endura T20 which is not a pod system. You're probably thinking of the Aspire Gusto Mini which uses nic salts pods - and they're expensive! @Tahir Sema I've read many reports on the forum about the Twisp Cue being excellent for getting people off the stinkies. I can't speak for myself as I've never tried it. If you don't want to go the Twisp route I would suggest that you PM @BumbleBee - owner of the Vape Shop. He offers sound advice based on what you want.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## MHD (18/2/18)

credit to @Silver and all above for the sound advise. 
@Tahir Sema , you from Jozi or CT?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

@Braki tagging in you in for your previous questions.I known you sorted for now but come check it out 

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Braki (18/2/18)

Resistance said:


> @Braki tagging in you in for your previous questions.I known you sorted for now but come check it out
> 
> Resistance is futile


Thank you @Resistance. Following everything here. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


----------



## Tahir Sema (18/2/18)

What’s your thoughts on the Kangertech Drip Box 2 80W?




Silver said:


> Hi @Tahir Sema
> 
> An option could be to check out the Innokin Endura from The Vape Guy
> 
> ...


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Tahir Sema said:


> What’s your thoughts on the Kangertech Drip Box 2 80W?


I would then suggest...what @Silver said.innoken endura ,was made for mtl. Or a mod and a nautilus tank.
Nautilus is highly rated for mtl

Resistance is futile


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

You can get a drip box but I can honestly tell you when you get frustrated and you don't have a device that simulates smoking you are going to want to smoke especially just after quitting

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

And through all this still a twisp cue for those dark days when you want to give up and start smoking again

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tahir Sema (18/2/18)

Yes from Jozi. 



Raindance said:


> Hi @Tahir Sema, I can understand your skepticism on doing a Twisp again but the Cue device @Resistance mentioned is my recommendation as well.
> 
> Ease of use and similarity to the experience of actual cigarette smoking is its main selling point. No filling or coils to worry about just replace the pod and vape away. The average smoker will use a pod approximately every two days so total cost of use is about R25 per day. Total initial investment is about R400 bucks which in the vaping world is small change. This will include three pods (Tobacco, menthol Tobacco and a fruity cherry flavor) so no pods required for the first six days either.
> 
> ...





MHD said:


> credit to @Silver and all above for the sound advise.
> @Tahir Sema , you from Jozi or CT?


----------



## Andre (18/2/18)

Do not forget the tiny new kid on the block. The Joyetech Ego AIO Eco kit for just R350.00. MTL heaven if all the reviews are to be believed. Made for higher nicotine juices.

Mine on its way. Higher nic juices mixed and ready. Shall report back in due course.

Reactions: Like 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Andre said:


> Do not forget the tiny new kid on the block. The Joyetech Ego AIO Eco kit for just R350.00. MTL heaven if all the reviews are to be believed. Made for higher nicotine juices.
> 
> Mine on its way. Higher nic juices mixed and ready. Shall report back in due course.
> 
> View attachment 122865


Another good recommendation thanks @Andre

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir Sema (18/2/18)

Looks good. I see Vape King has it for R250. Ego Aio Eco versus the Innokin Endura?



Andre said:


> Do not forget the tiny new kid on the block. The Joyet kit for just R350.00. MTL heaven if all the reviews are to be believed. Made for higher nicotine juices.
> 
> Mine on its way. Higher nic juices mixed and ready. Shall report back in due course.
> 
> View attachment 122865


----------



## Braki (18/2/18)

Tahir Sema said:


> Looks good. I see Vape King has it for R250.


I bought the Joyetech eGo AIO. My husband is struggling to let go of the siggies, but he hasn't smoked for nearly two hours and sitting with the eGo dragging like its second nature. So I would say get the new one like suggested. It seems to work for heavy smokers. 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Braki said:


> I bought the Joyetech eGo AIO. My husband is struggling to let go of the siggies, but he hasn't smoked for nearly two hours and sitting with the eGo dragging like its second nature. So I would say get the new one like suggested. It seems to work for heavy smokers.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk


That's a good thing

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/2/18)

Tahir Sema said:


> Looks good. I see Vape King has it for R250. Ego Aio Eco versus the Innokin Endura?


Yes, good find. And their coils for the Eco is substantially cheaper too.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RayDeny (18/2/18)

I found that the mouth to lung devices were not able to get me off the stinkies ie twisp type.This was down to poor flavor and throat feel (not throat hit , that scratchy hit at the back of your throat when inhaling ) . I found a 6mg Nic on a restricted lung hit helped more then anything. Something line the Pico and such mentions above will do the trick,

Best advice is go to a Vape shop and give some devices the guy’s and gals have a go. Even the Twisp shop have a lot you can try. Look for the best throat feel on a device, something that emulates your smoking habit, from there push the most Nic you can and slowly move down.

Don’t try and quit on 3mg Nic, very few people can quit on 3mg. Look for 6 if direct to lung and minimum 18mg if mouth to lung.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

Andre said:


> Yes, good find. And their coils for the Eco is substantially cheaper too.


And the Joye tech brand (is nie vandag se kind nie)they a good brand

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> I found that the mouth to lung devices were not able to get me off the stinkies ie twisp type.This was down to poor flavor and throat feel (not throat hit , that scratchy hit at the back of your throat when inhaling ) . I found a 6mg Nic on a restricted lung hit helped more then anything. Something line the Pico and such mentions above will do the trick,
> 
> Best advice is go to a Vape shop and give some devices the guy’s and gals have a go. Even the Twisp shop have a lot you can try. Look for the best throat feel on a device, something that emulates your smoking habit, from there push the most Nic you can and slowly move down.
> 
> Don’t try and quit on 3mg Nic, very few people can quit on 3mg. Look for 6 if direct to lung and minimum 18mg if mouth to lung.


And believe me out of all that devices the twisp cue was the one but needed a backup and then the party began

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MHD (18/2/18)

@Tahir Sema word of advise...
And my elders on this forum may correct me if i'm wrong.
Don't at all compare cigs to vaping as it is completely different in many ways.
Don't buy a mod/ starter kit that is reminiscent of a cigarette as this doesn't help at all.
Quitting cigs a mind game and the most difficult part is the psychological aspect..
Beat that and you're done!
Go to vape shop and try a few flavours and enjoy the NEW experience.
Lastly don't vape like you smoke because you'll choke "literally"

Take that from ex-smoker (20 years)
Happy vaping bru!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## RayDeny (18/2/18)

Resistance said:


> And believe me out of all that devices the twisp cue was the one but needed a backup and then the party began
> 
> Resistance is futile



Agree with you on that, I’m a firm DTL Vapour but the cue is always close by. The Cue is one hell of a device, quick , easy no frills Nic hit when you need it and cheap. One of those devices that are cheap enough to try out between stinkies while quitting or transitioning.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/18)

RayDeny said:


> Agree with you on that, I’m a firm DTL Vapour but the cue is always close by. The Cue is one hell of a device, quick , easy no frills Nic hit when you need it and cheap. One of those devices that are cheap enough to try out between stinkies while quitting or transitioning.


I don't want to spoil this thread but it better they check out the twisp thread themselves and check the reviews.there's good and bad but they working to fix the bad.and that is what counts to me

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/2/18)

@Tahir Sema , I have an Innokin Endura T20 that I can pass on to you (received from @Rob Fisher so kudos to him, not me).
Let me know if you are interested. All it needs are some coils.
.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Resistance (19/2/18)

ddk1979 said:


> @Tahir Sema , I have an Innokin Endura T20 that I can pass on to you (received from @Rob Fisher so kudos to him, not me).
> Let me know if you are interested. All it needs are some coils.
> .


Kudos to you for pif'ing it

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zia (19/2/18)

Well in my personal experience and from research for when I started vaping, some options for MTL would be:
- Twisp Cue
- Aspire Breeze
- Juul
- Eleaf iCare Range
- Joyetech Ego AIO
- Eleaf Pico

All pretty solid devices, easy to use and have decent reviews. Happy Vaping!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tahir Sema (19/2/18)

Great advice. Thanks. 



RayDeny said:


> I found that the mouth to lung devices were not able to get me off the stinkies ie twisp type.This was down to poor flavor and throat feel (not throat hit , that scratchy hit at the back of your throat when inhaling ) . I found a 6mg Nic on a restricted lung hit helped more then anything. Something line the Pico and such mentions above will do the trick,
> 
> Best advice is go to a Vape shop and give some devices the guy’s and gals have a go. Even the Twisp shop have a lot you can try. Look for the best throat feel on a device, something that emulates your smoking habit, from there push the most Nic you can and slowly move down.
> 
> Don’t try and quit on 3mg Nic, very few people can quit on 3mg. Look for 6 if direct to lung and minimum 18mg if mouth to lung.


----------



## Tahir Sema (19/2/18)

Great thanks! Will PM you. 



ddk1979 said:


> @Tahir Sema , I have an Innokin Endura T20 that I can pass on to you (received from @Rob Fisher so kudos to him, not me).
> Let me know if you are interested. All it needs are some coils.
> .


----------



## Tahir Sema (19/2/18)

Thanks to all for the advice. For the Mouth to Lung @ddk1979 is passing on his Innokan Endura. Any suggestions on what Direct to Lung device I should look at getting? Wouldn’t mind a used one.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/2/18)

Tahir Sema said:


> Thanks to all for the advice. For the Mouth to Lung @ddk1979 is passing on his Innokan Endura. Any suggestions on what Direct to Lung device I should look at getting? Wouldn’t mind a used one.




If you are going to be buying coils, you can't go wrong with a Pico kit.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dreadside (19/2/18)

Friend of mine, had a twisp and also wanted a new mod to try and quit smoking, I helped him out and he got a revenger kit, not the revenger X and he is happy with it and the revenger coils seem to last longer than the smok coils, it's a nice mod and if you get a rda or rta it has the power to run nice big builds!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Ozeran (19/2/18)

The iJust S is a good starter. Loads of flavour. The battery has last more than a year and the coils aren't too expensive. The Tarot didn't have as much flavour for me nor did the Smok.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

